# النسخة المسيحية 3.8 - المطورة - حصرياً



## MenaNarmar (14 يناير 2009)

†سلام يسوع معاكم†​ 

النهاردة وبعد طول أنتظار وتأجيل ​ 

هنبدأ في تنزيل نسخة قبطية مسيحية 100 % ​ 

بداية من النسخة 3.8.0​ 






​ 


رجاء قراءة الموضوع لأخرة لمعرفة بعض التفاصيل تم تغييرها يجب مراعتها ​ 

والنسخة مش زي اي نسخة معدلة قبل كدة ​ 

بالفعل نسخة مختلفة كتير​ 

واخدت مننا مجهود رهيب في اعدادها​ 

النسخة مؤمنة وتم التغيير كتير في حاجات منها ​ 

مثال : لأول مرة في نسخة يتم تعديلها اذا كانت عربية او اجنبية
يتم عمل الاستايل الافتراضي بشكل مختلف 
وعند اضافة استايل جديد يظهر الاستايل دة
الاستايل متوافق مع المعايير القياسية العالمية 
الاستايل خفيف جدا جدا جدا جدا جداااا 
متوافق مع جميع المتصفحات 
تم التجربة على : 
انترنت اكسبلورر6 ie
انترنت اكسبلورر 7 ie
انترنت اكسبلورر 8 ie 
فاير فوكس FireFox
فلوك Flock
اوبرا Opera
جوجل كروم GooGle Chrome ​ 

ودي بعض الصور من الاستايل الافتراضي للنسخة :Happy_Sunshine: ​ 





​ 







​ 






​ 

كما تم تغيير الايقونات الافتراضية الموجودة بالنسخة باشكال بايقونات جديدة ​ 






​ 



كما تم تغيير الأبتسامات الافتراضية الموجودة بالنسخة بأبتسامات جديدة ​ 






​ 





​ 


ودي بقي شوية صور من امكانيان ومميزات النسخة 3.8​ 

أهم ميزة من الحاجات اللي ميزت النسخة الجديدة 3.8 عامة
هي الجروبات ونظامها الجديد ​ 





​


----------



## MenaNarmar (14 يناير 2009)

أول حاجة الجروبات بقت بتقسيم افضل واحسن بكيتر اوي اوي من الأول وعجبني جدا بصراحة​ 

وكمان في ميزة مش زي الاول لما كنت بتعمل جروب كعضو مثلا بتفضل واقف علي لوحة مناقشة واحدة لا
دة الجروبات هنا زي الفيس بوك
يعني كل جروب يقدر يتعمل جواة أكتر من موضوع :Happy_Sunshine: ودي من أفضل المميزات الموجودة في النسخة .​ 

والصفحة الرئيسية للجروبات ككل اتطورت كتير
ودي صورة ليها مع شرح بعض الخواص في الصفحة الرئيسية للجروبات :Happy_Sunshine:​ 






 
السهم الازرق رايح عند اتجاة تقسيمات وتصنيفات الجروبات​
السهم البينك بيجيب مجموعة او جروب يعني عشوائي​
السهم الأحمر بيجيب اخر مجموعات تم انشاءها​
السهم الأخضر بيجيب للعضو المجموعات اللي هو يملكها وهو عاملها بنفسة يعني .​
السهم الأصفر بيجيب للعضو الجروبات اللي هو مشترك فيها  .​
 




​ 


نيجي بقي لخاصية مطورة جديدة وهي البومات الصور
البومات الصور مش فيها كتير جديد بس هتعجبكم اوي
الالبومات شبيهه في طبعها جدا بالفيس بوك
ودة شكل الصفحة الرئيسية للألبومات في الصورة الجاية
بيظهر فيها أخر ألبومات اتعملت
وفيها البوماتك انت كعضو :Happy_Sunshine:​ 





​ 






خاصية جديدة جدا ومن مميزات ال 3.8 ككل 
وهي خصوصية الملف الشخصي للعضو
بمعني ان العضو هو اللي بيختار مين يشوف الملف الشخصي بتاعة ومين مش يشوف 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 




 





​ 

​


----------



## MenaNarmar (14 يناير 2009)

ومن الحاجات اللي ميزت النسخة 
هي الرسايل الخاصة وترتيبها بمزاج العضو 
بمعني ان كل عضو انه ممكن انه يشوف الرسايل الاول القديمة او الجديدة او الاهم كدة يعني او يشوف في تواريخ معينة وهكذا ​ 






​ 


وكمان في ميزة كمان هي الرد السريع على الرسايل الخاصة ​ 






​ 


باقي المميزات اللي في النسخة بنفسكم اكتشفوها ​ 





​ 

و كمان تم تصميم استايل خاص بلوحة التحكم
ودي صور منها ​ 





​ 








​ 



وفي حاجات كتيرة اوي اكتشفوها بنفسكم​ 



 

نيجي بقي للتركيب والترقية لازم تلاحظ الآتي :
ملحوظة مهمة جدا جدا جدا لأي حد هيستخدم النسخة
النسخة هنا فيها ملف config.php زي اي نسخة لكنه مش الاساس دة زيادة وهمي
لكن هنا في النسخة اسمة delete ومسارة 
includes/delete ​ 

طبعا في ناس هتقولي انت كدة كأنك مش عملت حاجة لانك قولت اسم الملف 
الفكرة كلها في ان احنا غيرنا اسم الملف كتجديد اولا في النسخة لان كدة او كدة هي مكشوفة في التحميل اي نسخة واللي يحب يغير المسار تاني براحتة مش في مشاكل 
بس كل الفكرة ان في ناس بتستبها علطول من غير اي تعديلات فعملنا كدة عشان اهو يمكن 1 % حماية زيادة عن الافتراضي 
يعني اي حد يحب انه يستب النسخة او يرقيها بيانات قاعدة البيانات هتبقي في ملف Delete مش كونفيج يا رب تكونوا فهمتوا قصدي ​ 





​ 

نيجي بقي لمسار الادمن سي بي الافتراضي
المسار الافتراضي هو المفروض انه admincp
لكن في النسخة هنا هندخل على ad-red واللي يحب يغير المسار يكون افضل
والمسار الافتراضي لل modcp متغير برضة واللي يحب يغير الجديد برضة يستحين
وطريقة تغيير مسار الادمن او المود هو عمل رينيم عادي جدا وخلاص​ 



 

يا رب تعجبكم​


----------



## MenaNarmar (14 يناير 2009)

تعريب النسخة مرفق معاها 
ملحوظة : يفضل استخدام التعريب دة لأنة متوافق كتير معاها ,​ 
لمن يريد التعريب فقط ! , ولا يريد النسخة على الرابط التالي :​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/80322526...ified=3e5f8e8e​ 








​ 


واللي يحب يدعم النسخة وينقل الموضوع للمنتدي عندة
ممكن ياخد البانر دة ينزلة عندة 
ودة البانر​ 






​ 






​ 


أخر حاجة بقي هي التحميل ,
كنت هنسي بأمانة هههههه​ 

لتحميل النسخة من هنا 
فور شير : ​ 
*تم حذف الرابط بواسطة My Rock*
*لاحتواءه على نسخة الملفات المدفوعة الثمن بصورة غير قانونية*​ 





​ 


فريق عمل نسخة CH-VB​ 

Narmar
CrazyOmda
IO-MENA​ 





​ 

وبنرحب بأي حد يحب ينضم لينا  ​ 

وبنرحب ومستنين أقتراحتكم وأرائكم الجميلة :Happy_Sunshine:
ربنا يباركم , واي خدمة احنا تحت أمركم ,​ 


صلو لأجل الخدمة :Happy_Sunshine:
ومن اجل ضعفي :$
Narmar​


----------



## MenaNarmar (14 يناير 2009)

أتمني تعجبكم  وياريت مستني ارائكم ,


----------



## اغريغوريوس (14 يناير 2009)

*شكرا ليك يا مينا علي تعبكم كلكم  في المنتديات*


----------



## MenaNarmar (15 يناير 2009)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> *شكرا ليك يا مينا علي تعبكم كلكم في المنتديات*


 

*شكرا يا أندرو , *​


----------



## menarefaat (16 يناير 2009)

يا أخى نسخة المنتدى vb التي تكون متاحة للجميع هكذا تكون مسروقة وأظن أن المسيح لم يقل لنا أن نسرق نسخة المنتدى لنعمل بها منتدى مسيحي حيث أن المنتدى ال vb نسخته الأصلية ثمنها هو 
Commercial License - Owned License ($160.00)
Commercial License - Leased License ($85.00) 
يعنى احنا كده بنسرق مجهود ناس تانية
وكمان لما شركة Jelsoft ال مطورة المنتدى ال vb بتسمع إن في حد شغال بنسخة مسروقة بتطلب ايقاف الموقع من شركة الإستضافة رأسًا
وبعدين النسخة المسروقة هي منزوعة الكود يعنى
nulled
هذة النسخة ملهاش دعم من شركة Jelsoft
وبعدين الكود بتاعها منزوع يعني انت هتبقى ماشي بالبركة
ولو عايز تعمل منتدى وعايز سوفت وير جرب حاجة غير ال vb
وعلى فكرة أكتر 10 منتديات ناجحة على مستوى العالم لا تستخدم ال vb
حتى خش على اللينك ده
http://www.big-boards.com/
*بدائل ال vb
*لو عايز منتداك يبقى شبهه ال vb
جرب حاجة اسمها SMF
أو Simple Machines Forum
وديه ببلاش أصلا من الشركة ومن غير ما نسرق
أو ادخل على اللينك ده هتلاقي كل السوفت وير بتاع المنتديات ما عليك إلا الإختيار فقط

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Internet_forum_software_(PHP) e

هتلاقي الأسعار وكل حاجة لو مش مصدقني
بس أهم حاجة انك تختار نوع يكون فية امكانيات عالية وحماية عالية وطبعا ببلاش من غير ما يكون مسروق
:99::99::99:
لأن مفيش منتدى مؤمن 100%
لكن نسميها هكذا يوجد منتدى محمي جيدًا وصعب الأختراق
أرجو أن تقبل كلامي بمحبة
:love45::love45::love45:


----------



## الشماس2009 (19 يناير 2009)

شكر خاص جدا جدا جدا جدا واتمنى انضم ليكم


----------



## MenaNarmar (20 يناير 2009)

menarefaat قال:


> يا أخى نسخة المنتدى vb التي تكون متاحة للجميع هكذا تكون مسروقة وأظن أن المسيح لم يقل لنا أن نسرق نسخة المنتدى لنعمل بها منتدى مسيحي حيث أن المنتدى ال vb نسخته الأصلية ثمنها هو
> commercial license - owned license ($160.00)
> commercial license - leased license ($85.00)
> يعنى احنا كده بنسرق مجهود ناس تانية
> ...


 

حبيبي الغالي 
انا اشكرك على كلامك الجميل 
واكيد كلامك اخدتة بمحبة
بس انا عوزك تعرف الهدف من انتاج النسخة
الهدف هو انت عارف طبعا ان في ناس كتيرة بتنزل نسخ منزوعة في فرق غير موثوق فيها
وفي منها بيبقي فيه اكواد خبيثة جوة الورق ودة اللي دفعنا لأبراز العمل والتأكد من سلامة النسخة المنزوعة وليس بغرض السرقة وانت عارف ان كتير شغال منزوع اكتر من المرخص والمنتديات المسيحية المرخصة قليلة مثال الكنيسة ومارمينا واورثوزكس ومارجرجس وصداقة القديسين لانها منتديات صف اول وعليها العين لكن اي حد بيبدأ زي ما انت عارف في الفي بي بيشتغل منزوع اولا وانا واحد من الناس اللي مش بشجع على المنزوع وفي نفس الوقت مش بشجع للهروب للنسخ التانية بسبب صعوبة او الخوف من التعامل مع الفي بي هي فعلا نسخ ممتازة بلا شك كبدائل ولكن مع احترامي مفيش زي الفي بي في قوتة في كل حاجة وانتظر الجيل الرابع بمميزاتة اللي قالت الشركة انه نقلة نوعية في عالم المنتديات
وزي ما قولتلك الهدف من النسخة للمبتدئين والمنتديات الصغيرة والجديدة كبديل للنسخ غير المرخصة الغير موثوق فيها وعاوز تجرب النسخة بنفسك جربها يا بنفسك ومستني رأيك في النسخة وردك  وبالأمانة انا مبسوط بردك الجميل  وللمعلومة تم تركيب النسخة على 12 منتدي الحمدلله 
تقبل تحياتي وكلامي بمحبة , 
سلام يسوع معاك ..


----------



## MenaNarmar (20 يناير 2009)

الشماس2009 قال:


> شكر خاص جدا جدا جدا جدا واتمنى انضم ليكم


 

نتشرف بيك يا باشا معانا اكيد في الفريق وبأي حد 
وشكرا ليك جدا ,


----------



## اغريغوريوس (20 يناير 2009)

مينا انا هخش ياهو وكلمني


----------



## MenaNarmar (20 يناير 2009)

اوكي يا حبيبي انا كنت عاوزك اصلا


----------



## duosrl (2 فبراير 2009)

menanarmar قال:


> ومن الحاجات اللي ميزت النسخة
> هي الرسايل الخاصة وترتيبها بمزاج العضو
> بمعني ان كل عضو انه ممكن انه يشوف الرسايل الاول القديمة او الجديدة او الاهم كدة يعني او يشوف في تواريخ معينة وهكذا ​
> 
> ...



سلام  المسيح  معاكم 

الرب  يعوض  تعب  محبتك


----------



## MenaNarmar (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لردك يا جميل


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

